# Need help identifying my Huffy



## mikjil (Jan 21, 2009)

I am restoring a Huffy musclebike and I'm not quite sure if it's a slingshot or what? Here's the #'s I have from the frame by the rear wheel 2H4Z8073, and under the crankshaft 1211-C1. Hope someone out there can help! Thanks


----------



## mikjil (Jan 21, 2009)

*My Pics of the Huffy*

Here's a couple of pics, sorry it took me a minute to figure it out!


----------



## 30thtbird (Jan 23, 2009)

The pics didn't show up for me,but from the serial number It's a 1972 model year.Kenny.


----------



## mikjil (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say Thanks 30thbird!


----------

